

How To Talk To Girls At Parties (short story) - nicklovescode
http://www.neilgaiman.com/p/Cool%20Stuff/Short%20Stories/How%20To%20Talk%20To%20Girls%20At%20Parties/How%20To%20Talk%20To%20Girls%20At%20Parties%20(Text)

======
chrisabrams
Sooo..what happened at the end?

~~~
mikeroher
SPOILER: I think Stella was male?

~~~
tibbon
I personally kinda read it as his friend wasn't anywhere near as experienced
as was assumed, and she wanted more than he was ok with. Or maybe you're
right. Its ambiguous intentionally I'd assume.

------
platz
I liked his short stories from Angels and Visitations

------
jstanley
I got about halfway through this and I am more confused than I've ever been.

I think it's good, but I'm not entirely sure.

~~~
nicklovescode
I ran across this a couple years ago and just reread it today. I love how the
narrator is about as confused by the girls as we are, and basically completely
ignores what they say and focuses on progressing the night.

For instance, the second girl talks about seeing insect-eyed and winged people
in Rio, and he just responds "uh, do you want to dance?". It definitely makes
me realize that I've witnessed conversations at similar parties where one
person(usually the girl in a girl/boy pair) could basically say anything
without changing the flow of the conversation.

------
jaxomlotus
It's a great meta comment on just how alien it can feel to talk to someone you
aren't comfortable with.

------
SEJeff
Cool I guess but seems innapropriate for HN

------
scottmcleod
Uhh yeah quality hacker news content.

------
diffsir
<http://www.reddit.com/search?q=how+to+talk+to+girls>

This is sad.

